# Hi from Pennsylvania



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi i just joined the haunt froum today cant wait to get started loving it so far if anyone wants to ask me something go right ahead love meeting new people


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Creeper! You will definitely meet some cool people here. Yay!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We love fresh brains around here.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Which part of PA are you from?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Welcome! Which part of PA are you from?


im from luzern county


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you everyone so much for the warm welcome


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to have you aboard


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

PA is full of Haunters!
Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. We love fresh brains around here.


 thank you for the frightning welcome


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. You aren't that far from where we hold the NJ Hookerman MnT group. Feel free to check it out. You'd be more than welcome to attend.

NJ Hookerman Thread page.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome always love more PA'ers. wish more were in my area.


----------

